# BSNL broadband plan revision and speed increase



## digit.sh (May 28, 2014)

Hi,
    I recently stumbled upon a report that BSNL has revised their mnimum speed to 521kbps from 256kbps, effective from 20th May. Could anyone please confirm if it is true? I am asking about West Bengal circle. If it is the case I shall get the "BB Home Combo ULD 650" plan which will give 512kbps flat, instead of 256kbps after 4GB of download.

Thanks in advance


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 28, 2014)

i am on the same plan. it is said to take effect from june onwards. so wait till then.


----------



## RCuber (May 28, 2014)

you know what.. I wonder why we are still at this low minimum speed when companies are capable of giving out "50mbps" speed. I don't face FUP problem is because I consume only what I need. I just don't get it.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 28, 2014)

RCuber said:


> you know what.. I wonder why we are still at this low minimum speed when companies are capable of giving out "50mbps" speed. I don't face FUP problem is because I consume only what I need. I just don't get it.



squeeze money from hosts till you can that's the rule of business........ No one can get rich by doing honest work in this era.......... if some one gets rich others are bound to get poor.....


----------



## $hadow (May 28, 2014)

I am on the same plan. If it is so than it is definitely a good news. Though I hope it is not State specific.

- - - Updated - - -

May be coz of our new prime minister


----------



## Flash (May 28, 2014)

Am on ULD525, and yeah am experiencing 512kbps from yesterday, though my 4GB cap expired many days before.

- - - Updated - - -

This is what it's going to be across all BSNL circles. 


*BSNL Broadband Plan Name**Existing Bandwidth**Revised BSNL Bandwidth*BB Home ULD 525512 Kbps upto 4 GB, after 256 Kbps*512 Kbps Flat*BB Home Combo ULD 650512 Kbps upto 4 GB, after 256 Kbps*512 Kbps Flat*BBG Combo ULD 1800upto 2 Mbps till 40 GB, after 256 Kbps*upto 2 Mbps till 40 GB, after 512 Kbps*BBG Combo ULD 2250upto 1 Mbps till 100 GB, after 256 Kbps*upto 1 Mbps till 100 GB, after 512 Kbps*BB CSC ULD 999upto 2 Mbps till 20 GB, after 256 Kbps*upto 2 Mbps till 20 GB, after 512 Kbps*Flexi General Combo Plan 500upto 2 Mbps till 3 GB, after 256 Kbps*upto 2 Mbps till 3 GB, after 512 Kbps*Flexi General Combo Plan 750upto 2 Mbps till 5 GB, after 256 Kbps*upto 2 Mbps till 5 GB, after 512 Kbps*Flexi General Combo Plan 1000upto 2 Mbps till 10 GB, after 256 Kbps*upto 2 Mbps till 10 GB, after 512 Kbps*Flexi General Combo Plan 1250upto 4 Mbps till 12 GB, after 256 Kbps*upto 4 Mbps till 12 GB, after 512 Kbps*Flexi General Combo Plan 1500upto 4 Mbps till 20 GB, after 256 Kbps*upto 4 Mbps till 20 GB, after 512 Kbps*BB Home ULD 540 CS23
(In Bangalore Telecom District only)1 Mbps upto 4GB,
after 256 Kbps*1 Mbps upto 4GB, *
*after 512 Kbps*

- - - Updated - - -

This is really a good thing, for the people with first 2 plans from the table above.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 29, 2014)

Hopefully, Mr. Ravishankar Prasad, will do something.


----------



## vedula.k95 (May 30, 2014)

Flash said:


> Am on ULD525, and yeah am experiencing 512kbps from yesterday, though my 4GB cap expired many days before.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



512 kbps -_- hope they will increase MIN--> 1 mbps in near future


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 30, 2014)

vedula.k95 said:


> 512 kbps -_- hope they will increase MIN--> 1 mbps in near future



sorry to crush your hope but it won't happen anytime soon until next year.........


----------



## ankush28 (May 30, 2014)

MTNL has already increased min to 1Mbps afaik, then by bsnl is still stuck at ½Mbps?


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 30, 2014)

MTNL. 1mbps min ? 
What? Where?


----------



## powerhoney (May 30, 2014)

Am on the ULD 7 hundred or 8 hundred something plan and though it's 1 MBps till 8gb or something and then speed should be throttled back, I get the full speed through out the month!!! \m/ \m/ \m/


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 30, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Am on the ULD 7 hundred or 8 hundred something plan and though it's 1 MBps till 8gb or something and then speed should be throttled back, I get the full speed through out the month!!! \m/ \m/ \m/



tats a bug not the plan...........

- - - Updated - - -

people here at bangalore rarely get that.........


----------



## powerhoney (May 30, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> tats a bug not the plan...........
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> people here at bangalore rarely get that.........




I meant that it's a bug in my post... Don't care really as long as I am getting that speed!!!


----------



## ankush28 (May 30, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> MTNL. 1mbps min ?
> What? Where?



Mumbai  Old plans are still working but if you want new connection then 1Mbps is the minimum.


----------



## vedula.k95 (May 30, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> sorry to crush your hope but it won't happen anytime soon until next year.........


just a hope on the new government who knows what we may get in near future.Meanwhile i will getting this speed in my college.
View attachment 14453


----------



## digit.sh (Jun 6, 2014)

BSNL has finally updated their site and its now oficial. 512kbps is now the minimum speed.
See this: Broadband Combo Plan


----------



## kaz (Jun 6, 2014)

Its long done...Last month only...950 plan has been changed to 999


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jun 6, 2014)

Great!!

- - - Updated - - -

Hey is 512kbps enough for playing fifa online?


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 6, 2014)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Great!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Hey is 512kbps enough for playing fifa online?



Depends on the ping...


----------



## $hadow (Jun 7, 2014)

A good news with conformation is always great


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 8, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Hopefully, Mr. Ravishankar Prasad, will do something.



Yes... 

BTW I am on ul625 plan....


----------

